# 100.000 Kabel Leitung von Unitymedia zum zocken geeignet?



## kartal03 (8. September 2014)

Hi,

ich habe nun die Möglichkeit, meine alte 6.000er DSL Leitung durch eine 100.000er Glasfaserleitung von Unitymedia ersetzen zu lassen.
Meinen Gaming PC werde ich direkt an meinen Router per Ethernet Kabel anschließen können, wodurch ich mir auch einen niedrigen Ping erhoffe.
Aber wird dieser auch niedrig bleiben wenn andere Leute durch meinen Router ins Internet gehen? Die anderen Nutzer benutzen allesamt WLAN
(max. WLAN a/b/g/n bei 2,4Ghz). Kann man mit diesen Faktoren im Alltag überhaupt 100.000Kbits erreichen und somit meine Latenz stören?

Liebe Grüße


----------



## IqpI (8. September 2014)

Ist das eine ernsthafte frage?
Wir reden von dem meines Wissens nach schnellsten für private Leute möglichen internetanschluss  
Da kannst du noch 10 Rechner ran hängen und die Leitung würde es ohne Probleme mit machen  irgendwann will der Router nicht mehr aber naja 
Der ping richtet sich nicht immer nach der Geschwindigkeit und wenn dann nur geringfügig. Ein bekannter hatte mit einer 16 k dsl Leitung 18 ms ping in cod4, ich mit 27k Glasfaserkabel 'nur' 27. Kommt immer auch darauf an wie nah man an der Quelle sitzt 

Edit: Muhahaha 888 posts


----------



## JaniZz (8. September 2014)

Ich kann neben her mit meiner 100000 \Leitung mit 12 MB /sek saugen und habe dabei ein 25 ping. 

Sollte also kein Problem sein


----------



## Knogle (8. September 2014)

Ihr gluecklichen 

Bei mir gibts immernoch nur 2k Internet


----------



## MezZo_Mix (8. September 2014)

Dat is ja ne janz blöde frage 


mit 100.000 Geht richtig viel, ich mit meiner 150K kann zocken dabei Downloaden usw ohne das mein Ping die 30er Marke verlässt. Selbst wenn ich Uploade hab ich einen ping von 80-90 was noch Spiele Tauglich ist.


----------



## Gluksi (8. September 2014)

ok bei diesem schw... vergleich mach ich auchmit  Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results  ja und ich kann damit auch zocken


----------



## JaniZz (8. September 2014)

Wohnst du da wo das Internet Zuhause ist?   ist ja abnormal


----------



## Natler (8. September 2014)

Wie sie alle angeben mit ihren schnellen Leitungen...ich auch  100000-Leitung ftw


----------



## kartal03 (8. September 2014)

Eigentlich wohne ich am Kaff der Welt, aber bei Glasfaser kommt es laut Unitymedia wohl nicht darauf an, wo man wohnt.
Jedenfalls wird es ein tolles Upgrade von meiner jetzigen Leitung


----------



## robbe (9. September 2014)

kartal03 schrieb:


> Eigentlich wohne ich am Kaff der Welt, aber bei Glasfaser kommt es laut Unitymedia wohl nicht darauf an, wo man wohnt.
> Jedenfalls wird es ein tolles Upgrade von meiner jetzigen Leitung



Die Geschwindigkeit hat nichts mit Glasfaser zu tun, bei Unitymedia hast du genauso viel Kupfer wie bei allen anderem Anbietern auch. Kommt hier viel mehr auf die Verwendete Technik an, welche dafür sorgt, das die Geschwindigkeit auch auf langen Strecken nicht nach lässt.


----------



## Misto (9. September 2014)

Ich möchte hier kurz meinen Senf hinzugeben. 

Vorgeschichte: Untiymedia 3Play 150Mbit

Wenn es funktioniert, ist es hervorragend! Problem: ich hatte ipv6, welches über einen DS Lite Tunnel ipv4 simuliert hat. (Nagelt mich mit den Feinheiten bitte nicht fest). Hier (in Bonn) kam es zu Stoßzeiten zu einem Ping von 200ms und nurnoch 1/10 downspeed. 
Nach ewigen Terminen mit Technikern und der Hotline keine Besserung.

Ich bin auf den Unitymedia Business Tarif umgestiegen, der natives ipv4 anbietet, und siehe da, seitdem keine Probleme mehr. 

Was ich damit sagen will, erkundige dich bzgl. der Auslastung vorher, sonst kannst du wirklich viel ärger haben. Nichts ist nerviger als wegen Paketloss und Lag abends nicht spielen zu können.

Empfehlenswertes Forum hierzu: Inoffizielles Unitymedia Kabel BW-Forum • Foren-Übersicht

Ich hoffe, ich konnte eventuellem Frust vorbeugen. Wenn Fragen bestehen, gehe ich auch gerne noch näher auf Details ein.


----------



## robbe (9. September 2014)

Großartig erkundigen kann man sich da nicht, da Unitymedia nur extrem selten zugibt, das es irgendwo Auslastungsprobleme gibt. Dein Problem betraf in den letzten Monaten viele Gebiete. Ursache ist eine Überlastung des DSLite Gateways. Da Neukunden keine echte IPV4 mehr bekommen, müssen sie sich mit vielen anderen eine teilen. Leider sind die Server die dafür zuständig sind, der last nicht gewachsen. Es wird aber besser, hatte das Problem selber ca. einen Monat lang, bis es in meinem Gebiet behoben wurde.


----------



## M4f1 (9. September 2014)

Haben im Wohnheim (19leute) eine 150er Leitung aufgeteilt auf 3 Asus Router die als AP fungieren, hatte anfangs die Befürchtung dass es Probleme gibt, aber dank des 5Ghz Netzes erreicht man selbst über Wlan noch die gesamte Bandbreite. Es kommt eig so gut wie nie vor, dass der Ping über 60ms steigt


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. September 2014)

kartal03 schrieb:


> Aber wird dieser auch niedrig bleiben wenn andere Leute durch meinen Router ins Internet gehen?


 
Die Leistung sieht bei Vollast in etwa so aus: 
Speedtest.net by Ookla - My Results

Der Ping wird etwas höher wenn wirklich ein anderer Teilnehmer mit 12,5 MB/s runterlädt aber selbst wenn ich mir ein STEAM-Spiel oder Updates so schnell lade kann meine Freundin noch immer problemlos gleichzeitig GuildWars2 spielen.

Also: Keine Sorge.


----------



## Ash1983 (9. September 2014)

Kann Unitymedia mit Einschränkung empfehlen. Ich rate dringend dazu, eine Fritzbox Cable zu nutzen statt des Technicolor-Routers. Da an Kabelanschlüssen jedoch nur freigeschaltete Endgeräte genutzt werden können, muss man die Fritzbox von Unitymedia für 5 Euro mtl. beziehen. Der Technicolor war vor ca. einem Jahr ein Stück Schrott (ständige Verbindungsabbrüche, kaum Konfigurationsmöglichkeiten, etc.), ob es inzwischen anders ist, kann ich nicht sagen, ich vermute aber nicht, dass es sich geändert hat.


----------



## kartal03 (9. September 2014)

Ich dachte, man kann alles anschließen, was man will..
Kann ich nicht auch einfach nur ein Kabel Modem zum Tarif mit bestellen und an dem meinen Asus Router anschließen?
Dieser ist noch recht neu und daher möchte ich ihn auch nicht ersetzen..


----------



## robbe (9. September 2014)

Es gibt leider keine reinen Kabelmodeme mehr, nur noch Modem-Router Kombis.

Einzige Ausnahme sind die reinen Internet Tarife im Business Bereich.


----------



## Misto (9. September 2014)

Klar kannst du das. Habe ich selbst auch so gemacht. Du bekommst normalerweise die FritzBox 6320. Natürlich von Unitymedia gebrandet.. (also im Funktionsumfang beschnitten). Diese kannst du natürlich an einen Router anschließen, der dann weitere Ports oder auch Wlan zur Verfügung stellt. Mache ich selbst genauso.
Welches Modem dir Unity stellt ist vom Tarif abhängig, den du buchst.

Edit: robbe hat völlig Recht, doch auch an diese Kombis kannst du deinen Router anschließen.


----------



## robbe (9. September 2014)

Die 6320 gibts nicht mehr. Momentan gibt es als Standardmodem das Schrottgerät TC7200 oder bei Buchung der Komfortoption die Fritzbox 6360. Bei 3Play hatt man noch die Möglichkeit TV/Internet/Tel über ein Gerät (Horizon) laufen zu lassen, das Teil ist aber auch nicht so das Wahre.

Einen Router kann man natürlich auch an die Geräte anschliesen. Bei Fritzbox 6360 machts aber kaum Sinn, da sie selber recht ordentlich ist und Beim TC7200 weiß man nie, ob es mit nem anderen Router klar kommt.


----------

